# bbq pit on trailer (whats it worth)



## ray of rays (Aug 15, 2006)

i have bbq pit on a 16ft trailer.it has a double burner,several lights, a working sink and a bar.it also has a roof that was put on by a local patio company very sturdy and well built.i am thinking about selling it but not to sure just yet.was wondering what you think i should sell it for if i do decide to sell it.


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

Its hard to see but I'd cruise Craigslist for a guesstimate.


----------



## ray of rays (Aug 15, 2006)

*more pics*

the pit is 9ft plus ,and also put a stainless ice chest on trailer as well.


----------



## alien750 (May 21, 2010)

its worth nothing, I will be there later on today to pick it up and get it out of your way:slimer:


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

I have built a few, would hate to think what that would got for new now $7-10K ?

ask $5k ?


----------



## Moneyhelper (Jan 29, 2011)

Why would you want to get rid of this? It seems like the perfect setup for a tailgate or camping! With all the amenities, I would say 6. If it as sturdy as you say...that should be a selling point even compared to he new ones! That is a large beautiful set-up!


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

It's your rig therefore it's worth what you say it is until someone changes your mind.


----------



## aggie71 (May 21, 2010)

*Sell Yes No*

If you want to sell it, put a price on it. 2Coolers will let you know if it's worth it.


----------

